# hi from new member



## geordiejill (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi.

Have posted in the introductions part on the general discussion board but want to post here as this is where I'll be. I have 5 cockatiels, all of which are hand reared except 1. Rio is the oldest at 14 years, then Niko who I know little about, then Joey, cheeky and charlie. 3 are male, 2 female. Cheeky and Charlie are siblings and are around 2 and a half years old now. Joey is only a couple months older than cheeky and charlie. I may try and post some pics soon. am very interested to hear all about your birds, their characters and anything they may say if they talk.


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum ;-) im quite new too! 
I used to own a hahns Macaw that i gained after my grandfather died, he talked alot with phases like:
"Do you want your dinner"
"What you doing" ect
he unfortunitly died at a good age of 36yrs old


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Hiya...This isn't the busiest part of the site so don't be disappointed if you don't get loads of replies.
I breed Bourkes parakeets and have two green cheek conures in the house...both hand tame,but not talkers.


----------



## weeziex1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi !
I am new to this sight also. I have a female Goffins Cockatoo , she is 6 yrs.old and a very good talker. Goffins are the little clowns, she has a 80 word vocabulary and screams often. Thank goodness we live in the county in East Texas and do not have close neighbors for her to disturb. I have taught her a few tricks, shake your finger for hello even though she can say the word she pfefers to shake your finger, she will give you a high five, and she plays dead.
This trick is that she sits on the side of my hand, I point my finger at her and say bang bang she falls over backwards into the plamof my other hand which I place behind her. 
J


----------



## boo2oo (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm fairly new also. Among others, I have a male cockatiel whom I rescued. Lovey is at least 6 years old that I know of. He has never spoken, but does an whale of a job whistling. His favorite tune is the Popeye the Sailor Man theme. If I whistle the first line, he does the next. He likes to fox whistle at his own reflection. Quite a character, really.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi! Weeziex1 I have a goffins too, her name is Peachy and as far as I know she's about 24yrs old - am not 100% on that though as she was given to me by an elderly gentleman who kept her in a garage for 5yrs as she screams and bites which she doesn't do now as she's too busy!, I'm her 6th home as far as I know so she could be older or younger!! She doesn't talk and is totally bonded to me and hates everyone else which is a bummer but never mind, she sits on my shoulder while I paint and runs off with my paints and brushes if I'm not looking! 
I also have an OW amazon called Kiwi who we think is around 2 we bought her really cheap at the end of a parrot sale over a year ago as no-one wanted her and she was kept in a budgie cage so we felt really sorry for her, the owner couldn't care less and said she bites everyone, when I went upto her cage she fluffed her feathers up for a scratch so we bought her!! She was scared of everything and anyone as I don't think she's had any handling, she now sits on my head and grooms my hair or on the back of my chair while i'm on the computer and chirps at me for a biscuit!, she'll sit on my arm too now! She likes me and no-one else either and the 2 birds hate each other!, so Kiwi lives out and spends her day sitting on the beam in my studio but she's getting bolder and exploring a bit now, and she only goes in her cage when I have Peachy out!
Do put pics up of your goffins as not many folk keep them, i'll dig some out of mine!


----------



## geordiejill (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi. I was thinking about getting a Hans Macaw when I got Cheeky and Charlie, but there wasn't any of them at the Newark bird sale and a trip to wales was needed to get 1. As it turned out, Cheeky and charlie weren't supposed to be there, as in order to sell hand reared birds or birds as pets, breeders/owners needed pet shop licences even if they weren't a pet shop so Cheeky and Charlie were hidden away and if it wasn't for the fact that the person I was with at the time wanted quail and spotted them, they wouldn't have come to me, and I got them at a reduced rate. They were the only hand reared birds I saw all day, a disappointment as I was also thinking about green cheek conures.


Babbo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum ;-) im quite new too!
> I used to own a hahns Macaw that i gained after my grandfather died, he talked alot with phases like:
> "Do you want your dinner"
> "What you doing" ect
> he unfortunitly died at a good age of 36yrs old


----------



## weeziex1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi !
I like you do not know anyone who is owned by a goffins cockatoo. I will try and post some pics., Her name is Gypsy, when she's being bad I call her Gypsy Rose Lee. She has a malformed beak that I have to carry het every 2-3 mos., to the vet and get it ground down. She hates it, she at first scream momma help me,while the vet was working on her. When I was waiting to pay she said poor gypsy. I bought her from a pet store in another city and every time I was in town I stopped to see her. Because of her beak no one wanted her, this went on for about 4mos., when I bought her. I have never regreated getting her she's been a joy, and a lot of company as I am disabled and at home all the time. It's never boring.
Louise


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome hun x


----------

